# Leg Warmers vs. Knee Warmers



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

If you had to choose between leg warmers and knee warmers (not having enough money for both), which would you choose between? The only part of my legs that have felt the brunt of the cold have been my knees, but I wonder if the area of skin left uncovered by knee warmers would feel cold in comparison to the rest of my body. If anyone has feedback on this, it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

You will buy both eventually, in all likelihood.

The knee warmers are far more versatile. Leg warmers are also often thicker, and I don't care about the calf below the knee warmer being cold, but my leg warmers go up to the top of my thighs, and knee warmers don't.

It's personal for a lot of people. I know folks who will ride in 35 degree rain with knee warmers, but I use full leg warmers anything below 55 or so.


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

i have both and have only used the leg warmers twice all winter (southern hemisphere). that had nothing to do with temperature. i find knee warmers more comfortable.

boon


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I'd suggest stocking both knee warmers and tights, skipping the in-between leg warmers.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Tights*



Mr. Jones said:


> If you had to choose between leg warmers and knee warmers (not having enough money for both), which would you choose between? The only part of my legs that have felt the brunt of the cold have been my knees, but I wonder if the area of skin left uncovered by knee warmers would feel cold in comparison to the rest of my body. If anyone has feedback on this, it would be very much appreciated.


IME, if it is cold enough to warrant leg covering, then put on the tights. You can get different thickness tights, so I have "regular" and therma-fleece to deal with temperature variations. I used to ride with leg warmers, but realized that if it's cold enough to want leg covering, then the extra layer over the shorts is nice too.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> I'd suggest stocking both knee warmers and tights, skipping the in-between leg warmers.


 Sound advice. If its cold enough to need legwarmers, you'd probably want a bit more insulation around your midsection as well. Personally, I go with:
65 and up- shorts
50-65 degrees- knee warmer
below 50- tights


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Like I said it's all personal. I almost never use tights, since the extra layer annoys me, and I find leg warmers are plenty warm if it's above freezing. Just depends on your prefs...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> IME, if it is cold enough to warrant leg covering, then put on the tights. You can get different thickness tights, so I have "regular" and therma-fleece to deal with temperature variations. I used to ride with leg warmers, but realized that if it's cold enough to want leg covering, then the extra layer over the shorts is nice too.


I agree. Leg warmers can be a PITA IME. I had trouble keeping them up. Now I just but tights without chamois & wear shorts under them. That way if it warms up, I can still take the tights off & stash them in a pocket.


----------

